# Squier Classic Vibe 50's Telecaster!



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

On a whim I bought a Squier Vintage Modified SSH Telecaster just before Christmas. I did not like the black color, or the 3 pickup style. I payed $250, because it was new, but a scratch 'n dent.

Today I took it back, put up another $95. and walked out with the Classic Vibe, which I have been wanting for months.

Tomorrow I am going to play my new guitar through my new Traynor DG30D.

I am very happy about the way this turned out.

In my opinion, the Classic Vibe Teles and Strats are a great value at $345. These prices may go up significantly on February 1st.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats...I'm still lovin' my CV 50's Strat.

The CV series seems to be getting harder to find.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

In my opinion, there is no more 2008 stock coming into the dealers...present inventory will soon be gone.

Then the 2009 production will arrive, at significantly higher prices.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice score! I just finished installing a 4-way switch on mine and reversing the control plate. But, dang it, the 4-way from Fender is too tall to sit properly in the cavity, so I can't screw down the control plate all the way. Oh well, I'll have to look into that later.

Other than that, this guitar is *beautiful* and sings like a dream! I *WISH* I had bought another one to convert into an Esquire kqoct


----------



## SquierDude (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice score, man. I've always wanted to try one out.


----------



## meloveguitars (Dec 18, 2008)

Why is Feb 1st a day it might go up?


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Check out the Telecaster forum:

http://www.tdpri.com/forum/bad-dog-cafe/139388-fender-price-increase-coming-soon.html

And the Fender Forum:

http://www.fenderforum.com/forum.html?db=&topic_number=697802&lastpost=2009-01-0215:34:15&offset=22


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Boo, I guess I'm not getting that 2nd CV Tele anytime soon. Unless you want to sell me yours!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

http://www.tdpri.com/forum/bad-dog-cafe/140570-awwwwwww-crap-fender-price-jump.html

Quote:
I am a Fender dealer...and it's true....20 to 30% across the board on all guitars.

Effective Feb. 1st.

Example: USA Strats and Tele's...now is $999.00 MAP...after Feb. 1st. $1275.00.

Fender 52 RI tele....now $1499.95....after Feb. 1st...$1899.95

Mexico Standard Series Strats and Tele's....now $449.00...after Feb. 1st.....$550.00. 

HWY 1 Strat and Tele's....now $749.00...after Feb. 1st....$900.00.

I just received the new price sheets via e-mail this past week.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I have some gas for those little classic vibe! kksjur
I don't know if there a dealer near me (hope not, I have to save for an acoustic)


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> http://www.tdpri.com/forum/bad-dog-cafe/140570-awwwwwww-crap-fender-price-jump.html
> 
> Quote:
> I am a Fender dealer...and it's true....20 to 30% across the board on all guitars.
> ...





head scratcher......I thought they were priced on the edge as it is, minus the cv squire's, which are the players deal of the decade imo, this pricing will make for alot of pissed off buyers and ultimately less sales. I know, for me anyway, I just can't do the prices of the majors these days, I have gone to custom builders most of the time in the last 5 yrs.

anyhoo, no matter, you got a gr8t t there ! congrats, I actually liked the cv t over any others excluding a particularly "ringy and toneful" 52 reish.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I got lucky and picked up a CV Tele on my local Kijiji for $200......a day later same guy sold me his CV 60's Strat for $185! Great guitars and easily worth what I paid............I like the neck so much that I also bought a used CV 50's strat neck to put onto another build. They are set up really well. Here's my CV Telecaster......one of the few guitars that I am leaving stock because it sounds so good!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Visualization!*

Noman, I admired your pictures of your Classic Vibe, I made them my wallpaper several months ago.

I never dreamed I would actually own one of these, but I saw it every time I looked at my computer.

Now I am trying to decide what to make my wallpaper next!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> Now I am trying to decide what to make my wallpaper next!


Prairie Caster?


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I love that guitar!...my sad lament, no money, honey!!


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> Noman, I admired your pictures of your Classic Vibe, I made them my wallpaper several months ago.
> 
> I never dreamed I would actually own one of these, but I saw it every time I looked at my computer.
> 
> Now I am trying to decide what to make my wallpaper next!


I won't show you the pic of my friends vintage 66 telecaster that I took a few weeks back then.........you'll be mortgaging the house to acquire that one!! Glad you like the pics; photography is my other expensive hobby and I have 8 X 10's of all my guitars. Looks great in my studio and the insurance company likes it as well when I document my collection! The CV Telecaster is really a great playing guitar. Not many people have complained about them even though I am sure that there are some lemons out there.......I have a Custom Shop Nocaster and I have to admit that the CV plays and sounds as good!!! (don't tell anyone that I said that!!!)


----------

